# Is it just me, or....



## Leopard Lupus (Feb 1, 2012)

Is it just me, or are there a considerably larger amount of "first time" posters on CR than before?
I remember the fake links of spam people where posting on here awhile ago, and new members had to "prove" they were real by discussing photography, could this be in any way related?
Is there a way to tell?
Sorry if I sound crazy


----------



## Rams_eos (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,
I purchased recently my first DSLR and wanted to know more about it. I found the forum very useful and come back frequently.
So +1 for new user.


----------



## noodles (Feb 1, 2012)

I would say that is good or not?
More people are interested in Canon and what is going on with the development of their products. And, one can read that there are many people active in this forum with a lot of knowledge and exeprience. So you can learn something here.


----------



## frisk (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, I'm one of the "first time posters", but I have been lurking here since...uhm...at some point in 2010 - just haven't had much too say - guess I must have been too busy actually taking photographs 

Anyhow, the reason I started posting is that I am looking to upgrade my camera - I have pretty decent set of lenses, but my camera is just the 40D I bought back in 2008, and I intend to upgrade this year - which is why I am following the talk about soon-to-be-announced hign-end cameras with considerable interest.

So, who knows - maybe some of the other "first-timers" are in a similar situation.


----------



## Z (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm also a new poster. I'd say the increase in volume of new members coincides with the announcement of the 1D-X and a great deal of semi-plausible 5D Mark III chatter.


----------



## CrimsonBlue (Feb 1, 2012)

Yep, been here for years, but just now got the urge to post.


----------



## JR (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Leopard Lupus, apart from the occasional spam that Graig and his team usually remove very quickly, I think it is great that we have more and more newer member joining the threads. Am sure many of them have been reading these threads for awhile and now just decided to join the party! I consider myself a fairly new member with less then 6 months of CR usage, though I had been reading this website for well over a year before starting to post...

Also, with potentially several new bodies being release this year by both Canon and Nikon, this is likely to attrack a lot of folks with questions...cheers

Jacques


----------



## Penn Jennings (Feb 1, 2012)

Like Frisk, I just started posting recently but I've been reading the site for well over a year and lurking.


----------



## aaronh (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah I have been reading for a while now too and just recently started make a few posts here and there. 

I have learned so much from the many incredibly knowledgeable people here. I really enjoy it!


----------



## Somnipotent (Feb 1, 2012)

i've been lurking for over a year now. but this concerns you how?


----------



## Steb (Feb 1, 2012)

I am also reading here since quite a while. More interested lately due to the rumors on 5D3 as it might be my path into fullframe photography.


----------



## bonedaddy.p7 (Feb 1, 2012)

it is probably because so canon many DSLR's are getting a bit long in the tooth. the 1DX isn't released to the public yet, the 5DII is very old by digital standards(but still very good), 7D is 2 years old, and the 60D is a getting close for its market as well, so that means the entire upper end of Canon's range is looking like it could use a refresh within the next couple years. I'm trying to figure out if my upgrade will be before I really start shooting in the summer or if it will be next year for that season. I have only been reading for around 2 months but I came across the site when researching what my next upgrade will be.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 1, 2012)

Leopard Lupus said:


> Is it just me, or are there a considerably larger amount of "first time" posters on CR than before?
> I remember the fake links of spam people where posting on here awhile ago, and new members had to "prove" they were real by discussing photography, could this be in any way related?
> Is there a way to tell?
> Sorry if I sound crazy



No it's not just you and you're not crazy, I've seen a flood since the 5DIII rumors started picking up. They all want a 50MP camera with a native ISO of 1,000,000 with 40 stops of dynamic range for $1500. 

It seems like a lot of them have never used the "search" function, I've been seeing a lot of reposts recently.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> It seems like a lot of them have never used the "search" function, I've been seeing a lot of reposts recently.



Hey, wait...I just realized...in that thread showing pictures of the 'new 5DIII' on Safari in Africa, there seem to be *two* different cameras there. Has anyone else noticed that? :


----------



## thepancakeman (Feb 1, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like a lot of them have never used the "search" function, I've been seeing a lot of reposts recently.
> ...



Thanks for the gut busting laugh! +1 ;D


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Feb 1, 2012)

Hahaha, thank you all!

+1 Neuro
+1 Axilrod


----------



## distant.star (Feb 1, 2012)

You didn't really think the photo contest/lens giveaway was just for fun, did you?

Traffic is the heartbeat of this site. Fortunately, knowledgeable, intelligent and pleasant social intercourse are the spirit.


----------



## Cyclops (Feb 1, 2012)

I have also been a lurker, but plan to contribute more to the community, when/if I have knowledge to share, that could help others.


----------



## silversurfer96 (Feb 1, 2012)

Like many others, I just joined recently. This site is not new to me, but just been reading more than posting reply. I'd been taking picture of my kids for some 5-6 years now, but never could get the picture right when I wanted. Sometimes the picture turned out great and other times, what happened. Didn't dawn on me that I should start using the other exposure other than 'Full Auto'. Didn't know a thing about ISO, Aperture, Shutter, etc... Then invested in the 7D a year and a half ago and decided that if I should maximize my investment. Since then, it has been an on-going journey into learning the ropes of digital photography. I have to admit that the learning curve was more than I originally anticpated. However, I love photography and outside of work, the camera stays close by me to capture that one fleeting moment of whatever comes my way, especially my kids. Hoping to go to full-frame next year (yes, with the 5D3).


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 1, 2012)

The number of new members has climed dramatically. I see no relation to the thousands of SEO spammers that had problems with.

We do get spammers posting several times each day and night, and have multiple moderators who quickly and quietly remove them and block their IP and e-mail address. In a few cases, we block a range of IP addresses for the case where we see spam coming from a specific range. Almost all spam comes from free e-mail addresses, gmail being by far the most popular.


----------



## well_dunno (Feb 1, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Hey, wait...I just realized...in that thread showing pictures of the 'new 5DIII' on Safari in Africa, there seem to be *two* different cameras there. Has anyone else noticed that? :



LOL

My impression is we got many more new posters after the safari affair. If I am not mistaken only 1/3-1/4 of the members actually post anything at all though (wonder if the hiding members are the secret smiters) ;D


----------



## K-amps (Feb 1, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like a lot of them have never used the "search" function, I've been seeing a lot of reposts recently.
> ...



There are 2 threads on the African Safari 5d3??


----------



## K-amps (Feb 1, 2012)

silversurfer96 said:


> Like many others, I just joined recently. This site is not new to me, but just been reading more than posting reply. I'd been taking picture of my kids for some 5-6 years now, but never could get the picture right when I wanted. Sometimes the picture turned out great and other times, what happened. Didn't dawn on me that I should start using the other exposure other than 'Full Auto'. Didn't know a thing about ISO, Aperture, Shutter, etc... Then invested in the 7D a year and a half ago and decided that if I should maximize my investment. Since then, it has been an on-going journey into learning the ropes of digital photography. I have to admit that the learning curve was more than I originally anticpated. However, I love photography and outside of work, the camera stays close by me to capture that one fleeting moment of whatever comes my way, especially my kids. Hoping to go to full-frame next year (yes, with the 5D3).



+1 For being Candid 

Some people will tell you to learn before you buy equipment, but your path is a valid one as well. As long as you are committed to keep learning, you will find a lot of help in this wonderful site.


----------



## bvukich (Feb 1, 2012)

distant.star said:


> You didn't really think the photo contest/lens giveaway was just for fun, did you?
> 
> Traffic is the heartbeat of this site. Fortunately, knowledgeable, intelligent and pleasant social intercourse are the spirit.



Absolutely. The contests provided a HUGE spike in registrations. Granted, only 5% stay around after the contest, and only 1-2% really become regular posters, but that still represents a large number of new users.

Post volume has gone up significantly. When I'm "on" I'll read every single post for 8-10 hours straight during peak hours. It used to be a new post every 5-10 minutes. New thread every hour or two. Now during peak periods (like after 5D3 info), there will be a new post every 10-30 seconds.


----------



## ers811 (Feb 1, 2012)

<--- One more statistic here.

I've been reading here for as long as I can remember.... finally registered about 6 months ago, and started posting a bit more around the 5D3 rumors. I'm sure there are a lot of legitimate new members, after all, nearing announcement time for any high-end camera is exciting!

Not to mention it's amazing what you will learn about photography in general browsing through a rumor site. Some of the regulars here are very knowledgeable.


----------



## ctmike (Feb 1, 2012)

frisk said:


> Well, I'm one of the "first time posters", but I have been lurking here since...uhm...at some point in 2010 - just haven't had much too say - guess I must have been too busy actually taking photographs
> 
> Anyhow, the reason I started posting is that I am looking to upgrade my camera - I have pretty decent set of lenses, but my camera is just the 40D I bought back in 2008, and I intend to upgrade this year - which is why I am following the talk about soon-to-be-announced hign-end cameras with considerable interest.
> 
> So, who knows - maybe some of the other "first-timers" are in a similar situation.


Same! Been lurking for a long time, but I know I'll be purchasing a DSLR before my honeymoon at the end of the year, and like to keep up on things.


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, I never realized how many "lurkers" are here on CR!

I asked because the majority of new members had 1 post (which seems to always be a question, not a reply) and no profile w/info set up. 

I find it awesome that this Canon community is so knowledgeable and understanding of all skill levels. Just wanted to make sure the security of the site wasn't in any sort of danger of false ads and harmful links.

P.S. Welcome newcomers!


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 1, 2012)

Leopard Lupus said:


> Wow, I never realized how many "lurkers" are here on CR!
> 
> I asked because the majority of new members had 1 post (which seems to always be a question, not a reply) and no profile w/info set up.
> 
> ...



We watch for spam and SEO links. There are thousands of SEO spammers who have created accounts with robots. They try to add links to their profile, but that capability is turned off until a new member creates enough posts about valid photo topics, and then its turned on. Thats why you do not see new members with just a few posts and no profile.Occasionally, we go in and remove old members who have never posted, just to cleanup the database.

As noted, there are relatively few members who contribute regularly, only about 100 have posted 100 times or more, for example, and only two have 1000 posts or more. The number with 1 post or more is quite large, probably due to the posting of images during the contest.


----------



## stu_cj (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm with Frisk. Been enjoying and getting great value out of my 40d for several years (I bought it in Japan when they were first announced ) and am waiting to move to FF but still undecided as to whether to jump in for a 5d2 (while they are very very cheap (same price now as I paid for my 10d new)) or hang on for a 5d3 (and pay £7-£800 more for the privilege). 
Have come to the conclusion though after a few months that most of what I read is wishful thinking.
Do we have to be described as "lurkers" to read rumours on a rumours site ?


----------

